
How an 'ugly,' unwanted weapon became the most popular rifle in America - farseer
https://edition.cnn.com/2017/12/14/health/ar15-rifle-history-trnd/index.html
======
Cw67NTN8F
Apparently does everything, from hunting to sport shooting. And if you're into
guns, why not also have an automatic rifle?

~~~
zeveb
_Semi_ -automatic rifle. Automatic rifles manufactured after 1986 are illegal
for private citizens to own.

